# Glue for rocks. Which one are you using?



## si walker (26 May 2020)

Hi.
I won't be needing much and don't want to spend the earth.
Has anyone found a safe glue/silicone that can be purchased at the likes of ScrewFix etc or is it an online order or LFS?
What are you all using?

Thank you!

Simon


----------



## Barbara Turner (26 May 2020)

Cotton wool and low viscosity super glue.. you can buy a big 50g bottle from Screwfix for about £3.. I got through about 3 bottles glueing this rock together. 

If your keeping fish avoid the Loctite brand and don't use activator as it contains lots of nasties. ( even though the instant grab would be amazing)


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (26 May 2020)

Gorilla Glue original also works well. Just let it cure per the directions. It’s inert once it’s cured. I used it to attach my spiderwood to rock and the only way it’s coming off is if I hit it with a jackhammer, no effect on livestock


----------



## FatRocker666 (5 Jun 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Gorilla Glue original also works well. Just let it cure per the directions. It’s inert once it’s cured. I used it to attach my spiderwood to rock and the only way it’s coming off is if I hit it with a jackhammer, no effect on livestock



Is this the original one that you mean?

This is inert and fish safe when dry?


 

Umm, I am planning a dragon stone scape and was looking for something other than the superglue / cotton method, as I have had some not great results form that.


----------



## tiger15 (5 Jun 2020)

Gorilla Glue is not the same thing as Gorilla Superglue, and may contain harmful additives to fish and plants.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Jun 2020)

FatRocker666 said:


> Is this the original one that you mean?
> 
> This is inert and fish safe when dry?


 Yes that’s the original. I found this thread from someone who actually emailed the company. But from personal experience I’ve never had issue with it at all. But again, let it cure and don’t rush it. If you want, send an email to the company about your intentions and see what they say. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pl...scussion/187960-aquarium-safe-glue.html?amp=1


----------



## Tomp91 (6 Jun 2020)

Any one where the active ingredient is Cyanoacrylate. Think most use Gorilla Glue Gel but am sure there are cheaper ones. I use Gorilla Glue Gel just because I've seen it used so much on youtube etc its tried and tested.

Not sure about other gorilla glues but whats the point in having to make sure its fully cured etc when the Gel can be put pretty much straight in the water (I've done this) as it dries it instantly when submerged.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Jun 2020)

Tomp91 said:


> Any one where the active ingredient is Cyanoacrylate. Think most use Gorilla Glue Gel but am sure there are cheaper ones. I use Gorilla Glue Gel just because I've seen it used so much on youtube etc its tried and tested.
> 
> Not sure about other gorilla glues but whats the point in having to make sure its fully cured etc when the Gel can be put pretty much straight in the water (I've done this) as it dries it instantly when submerged.


The problem with the gel super glues is they are not meant to be weight holding, like glueing larger rocks together as one poster is looking to do. The advantage of the original gorilla glue is that it expands and finds cracks and crevices to adhere to, making a stronger bond.


----------



## Tomp91 (11 Jun 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> The problem with the gel super glues is they are not meant to be weight holding, like glueing larger rocks together as one poster is looking to do. The advantage of the original gorilla glue is that it expands and finds cracks and crevices to adhere to, making a stronger bond.




Ah I see, I have only really used it for plants and mosses. Not attempted a load bearing structure yet!


----------



## Gill (11 Jun 2020)

I just use a Hot glue Gun from BnM. Works great. And when you want to change the scape around, you can snap it off. 
You can attach plants with hot glue aswell.


----------



## BarryH (11 Jun 2020)

For fixing rocks together I use D+D Aquascape Construction Epoxy, the grey colour. For fixing plants to rocks, wood etc, as most other seem to do, I use Gorilla Super Glue Gel.

https://www.theaquariumsolution.com/product/3036/105


----------

